# Word for the day  gelid



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)

gel·id adjective \ˈje-ləd\

Definition of GELID


:  extremely cold :  icy <gelid water> <a man of gelid reserve — New Yorker>


<the Titanic passengers could not long survive the gelid waters of the North Atlantic>
<the judge listened with the gelid detachment of someone who had heard it all before>


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had never heard of that.....short and to the point!


----------



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)

c.1600, from Latin _gelidus _"icy cold," from _gelum _"frost, intense cold"


----------



## oakapple (Jan 21, 2015)

Another good word to pop into conversations.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 21, 2015)

My less than enthusiastic comment about her mother's immanent arrival resulted in a gelid stare from my wife.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2015)

That is a good use...I must try it down the pub on Friday!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

*G-e-l i-d....GELID!*


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> That is a good use...I must try it down the pub on Friday!


 DON'T ! or you will get a gelid reception.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

Although you could ask for a plate of gelid eels [groan!]


----------

